# OrbitBehavior und KeyEvents



## sali (16. Jan 2007)

Um ein Modell im Raum mit der Maus bewegen zu können, habe ich OrbitBehavior implementiert. Nun möchte ich dieselben Bewegungen auch mit der Tastatur machen können. Habe gesehen, dass bei OrbitBehavior auch ein KeyListener verwendet werden kann. Doch scheinen die Bewegungen (Rotation/Translation/Zoom) dazu nicht   implementiert zu sein.? Habe das noch nirgends gefunden. Muss das wirklich selbst implementiert werden oder die KeyEvents als MouseEvents weitergeleitet werden?
Das KeyNavigatorBehavior scheint auch nicht das Wahre zu sein, das Verhalten sollte gleich sein wie das des OrbitBehaviors...


----------



## Illuvatar (16. Jan 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, hat OrbitBehavior nix mit Tastatur zu tun... wieso denkst du das?

Ich kenne keine solche Klasse, im Schlimmstfall musst du das selbst implementieren.


----------



## sali (16. Jan 2007)

Der Konstruktor des OrbitBehaviors kann mit einem Flag KEY_LISTENER aufgerufen werden. Da finde ich es naheliegend, dass damit auch was gemacht werden kann (auch ohne Eigenimplementation).


----------

